# ترتيب قسم الهندسة الصناعية



## Ind. Engineer (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:56::56::56:​

الملتقى فية من المعلومات القيمة والكثيرة والمميزة فاتمنى لة مزيد من التقدم وارجوا ان تعم الفائدة للجميع ..​ 
من المعروف ان من اهم مهام المهندس الصناعي هو تقليل الوقت الضائع والاستفادة منه اكبر قدر ممكن .. ومن هذا المنطلق ، اود ان اقترح ان نقوم بترتيب المواضيع التي في هذا المنتدى -الخاص بالهندسة الصناعية - واطلب من المشرفين الافاضل حذف المواضيع التي ليس لها اهمية - لا اقصد التقليل من مشاركة احد وانما اقصد حذف المشاركات مثل الترحيب والتهنية لعدم وجود فائدة منها ولانها تنتهي مع الوقت بعكس المعلومات فهي ذا اهمية مهما تقادم الوقت - وذلك من اجل تسهيل البحث والحصول علي المعلومات باسرع وقت اثناء تصفح الصفحات ، وكذلك من اجل ان يتمكن المتصفح من تصفح اكبر قدر ممكن من الصفحات والمواضيع ..
واطلب من جميع المهندسين الصناعيين المشاركة وقول رأيهم في هذا الموضوع وان كان هذا الموضوع بلا اهمية فاعتذر من الجميع واطلب حذف هذة المشاركة ..​ 

مع تحياتي..​


----------



## صناعي1 (26 مايو 2009)

اهلا بك اخي، و مشاركتك قيمة و تستحق الشكر عليها و ليس حذفها.
لكن بالنسبة لحذف مشاركات الترحيب و التهنئة و الشكر فهي ليست مجرد زيادة بلا فائدة و لكنها وسيلة تشجيع و دليل لى اهمية المواضيع. فمن حق العضو الذي يضع موضوعا مميزا ان يحصل على التشجيع من الاعضاء.

طبعا هناك مشاركات تكون مكررة احيانا او بدون مضمون و هذه يتم حذفها فور ملاحظتها من المشرفين.
نحن في هذا المنتدى تقوم بين الحين والاخر بترتيب المواضيع في فهارس حسب الموضوع للتسهيل على الاعضاء، و نحن نرحب بأي اقتراح من اي من الاعضاء يتعلق بتطوير و تنظيم المنتدى.


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور صناعي 1 على تقبلك للفكرة .. ​ 
لدي اقتراح علي كيفية الترتيب ليسهل التصفح والحصول على المراد باسرع ما يمكن ،وارجوا ان تنال استحسانكم ..واود ان يشارك كل مشترك في هذا المنتدى حتى ينتهى الترتيب باسرع وقت ممكن ،وكذلك من اجل ان يكون الترتيب منظم وجميل ..​ 
اولا :
يتقدم في المشاركة الاعضاء الذين يريدون ..لكي يقوم كل عضو او كل مجموعة بالعمل المكلف لها..​ 
ثانيا :
بعد ان يتم اختيار المجموعة ، تقوم هذه المجموعة بتحديد اسم شامل لعدة مواضيع - مثلا اختارت مجموعة موضوع الصيانة - ثم تقوم بتجميع كل ما يتعلق بالصيانة من المواضيع او المشاركات الموجودة ، وتدرجها تحت هذا المسمى ..لكن يجب ان تقرا المشاركات بعناية ولتسهيل الامر تقسم الصفحات بين افراد المجموعة ويكون التواصل بين افراد المجموعة عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة ..​ 
ثالثا :
بعد الانتهاء من حصر المواضيع يتقدم احد افراد المجموعة او القائد بتقديم المواضيع الى مشرفين القسم الافاضل ، ويتم المراجعة والتشاور والاتفاق على كل المواضيع مع التاكد من عدم اهمال اي مشاركة ..​ 
واخيرا :
يجب ان تحدد كل العناوين وتحدد كل مجموعة ما هو العنوان الذي ستاخذه- حتى لا يحصل اي تشابة - قبل ان تبدا المجموعة بالعمل..​ 

تنبية ..
ارجو ان يتم التعامل مع هذا الامر باسرع وقت ممكن وان لا يهمل .. ​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 مايو 2009)

هذه بعض العناوين ..

مشاركات الترحيب والتعريف والتهنية ..
 الجودة ..
الصيانة ..
 كل ما يتعلق بالهندسة الصناعية من تعريف ومجالات العمل ومستقبل الهندسة الصناعية والمهندس الصناعي ..
 الكرسات التي يدرسها المهندس الصناعي ..
مشاريع تخرج المهندس الصناعي ..
مجالات البحوث الخاصة بالمهندس الصناعي..
المواضيع التي يستطيع المهندس الصناعي ان يقدمها في الدرسات العليا ..
علاقة المهندس الصناعي ببقية الاقسام الهندسية او الادارية ..
اهمية المهندس الصناعي في المجتمع ..​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (26 مايو 2009)

وايضا ...

مناقشات في التخصص..
اسئلة واستفسارات ..
المهندس الصناعي والانتاج..
المهندس الصناعي والادارة..
المهندس الصناعي والقرارات..
المهندس الصناعي وحل المشكلات ..
المصانع ..
مواضيع عامة ..
.
.
.
.​


----------



## صناعي1 (27 مايو 2009)

اشكرك على هذه الاقتراحات و على هذا الحماس، و الفكرة تم عملها لكثير من المواضيع، على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t33696.html
اما بالنسبة للعناوين المقترحة فالذي يحكم هو المواضيع الموجودة اصلا في المنتدى.
مرة اخرى احيي تفاعلك و اتمنى مشاركة جميع الاعضاء


----------



## فتوح (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني الأفاضل بارك الله فيكم وأحييكم على هذا التفاعل والتجاوب والبناء

وتحياتي لك أخي Ind. Engineer

والموضوع الذي أشار إليه الأخ العزيز صناعي 1 موضوع طيب وفيه جهد مبذول ولكن أراه يحتاج إلى تحديث لكون هناك مواضيع تم إدراجها في الملتقى، وذلك يكون بتعاون الجميع 

وفقتم لكل خير


----------



## صناعي1 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يرفع للأهمية و لمزيد من تفاعل الأعضاء


----------



## صناعي1 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يرفع للأهمية و لمزيد من تفاعل الأعضاء


----------



## zidaan (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## Ind. Engineer (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الان الامر اصبح ملح في ترتيب منتدى الهندسة الصناعية ..بصراحة المواضيع زادت واحيانا تحتوي على نفس العنوان او المضمون ..وبارك الله بالجميع الكل بتفاعل في المنتدى ويضيف مواضيع ..فياحبذا ننظر الى هذا الامر بجديه اكثر ويتعاون الكل في اعادة الترتيب للاهمية ..


----------



## صناعي1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ind. Engineer قال:


> الان الامر اصبح ملح في ترتيب منتدى الهندسة الصناعية ..بصراحة المواضيع زادت واحيانا تحتوي على نفس العنوان او المضمون ..وبارك الله بالجميع الكل بتفاعل في المنتدى ويضيف مواضيع ..فياحبذا ننظر الى هذا الامر بجديه اكثر ويتعاون الكل في اعادة الترتيب للاهمية ..




نتمنى ذلك، بالفعل النشاط الابرز في المنتدى اصبح الطلبات و كثيرا ما تكون متكررة
حتى انه في بعض الاحيان ينزعج بعض الاعضاء من دمج مواضيعهم في مواضيع قديمة مشابهة. الا ان ذلك ضروري للمحافظة على شيء من الترتيب و تسهيل التصفح على الاعضاء


----------



## م . المحبرش (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

